# Samick sage string ?



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Just received my limbs for my new Sage. I'm also reading Tonys Shooting the Stickbow. The section that covers strings says that a 30# bow should have a 12 strand but the one Samick sent is 16 strand. Will it be OK to start with? Should I go ahead and order a 12 strand ?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I would go ahead and shoot with the string that come with the bow and I don't think it will hurt anything. If you want....later you can get another string if those that really know what they are talking about will steer you in a different direction. Mainly I'm trying to give you a boost here where the knowledgable ones on here will see this and give you expert advice........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

16 strand will be quieter and a bit slower ..quite acceptable for sure ...each strand has a 75 lb tensile strength if I have the right term ....some shooters have gone as low as 6 strands .. not me thanks ....30 pounder a 12 is good but will probably have to build up center serving to fit nocks on arrows..


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

tennbowhunter said:


> Will it be OK to start with?


Yep.



tennbowhunter said:


> Should I go ahead and order a 12 strand ?


Yep.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

I ordered a 12 strand D97 for my #43 TradTech per....


http://www.flemishbowstrings.com/



> *Draw Weight (In pounds)**20 - 30 lbs 8 strands
> 30 - 35 lbs 10 strands
> 35 - 45 lbs 12 strands
> 45 - 55 lbs 14 strands
> ...


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ArchersParadox said:


> I ordered a 12 strand D97 for my #43 TradTech per....
> 
> 
> http://www.flemishbowstrings.com/


That is good ingo. I'll make a mental note of that......


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tenn -

I personally would not use the 16 strand string any longer than I'd have to on that bow. Not that it will hurt the bow, but nock fit will be damn near impossible, unless you're using over sized nocks. 

The standard recommendations are for 10 to 12 strands of DACRON (I don't go below 12 anymore for nock fit) or 14 of D97. 

Dave -

The only issue with a 12 strand D97 string, is that I use a 0.021" serving, and a 12 strand string would give me too loose a nock fit. If you use a thicker serving, there's no problem. I think a 0.025" would work, but I haven't tried it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Viper,
I'm using G nocks, .098. They fit on the string but do seem tight. I don't have inserts yet so not shooting. Inserts won't ship until Mon. prob won't get them until late in the week. Where is a good place to get a string? Should I get a fast flight?
Reading your book now, good job!!! Nice read, setting the bow up as I read.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tenn -

You have large groove "G" nocks and they typically work well with 16 strand D97 strings and 0.021" servings. That's what I use on hunting type bows over 45-50#. If you plan on sticking with those nocks, your fine with that, otherwise drop down to a 14 strand D97 string and small groove "G" nocks. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> tenn -
> 
> I personally would not use the 16 strand string any longer than I'd have to on that bow. Not that it will hurt the bow, but nock fit will be damn near impossible, unless you're using over sized nocks.
> 
> ...


I got my Stone Mountain string in the mail today from LAS and its a 14 strand 68" AMO. Does that sound like what I need for my Excel? I hope so cause I want to get the best effort out of that bow.......


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

If you have a 68" bow and the string package was marked correctly, then yes. 

Ya know, when things settle down with the studio, ya might wanna try making you're own strings. Just makes life easier.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> If you have a 68" bow and the string package was marked correctly, then yes.
> 
> ...


Viper1, you got to be fertilyzing me.......Its not enough that I have my painting to do, knife making and leather work, you want me to take on another project? Tomorrow I want to make a back quiver that can be used on the back and also on the hip. Thats gonna be a challange in itself.....

I do fletch my own arrows etc but I've got my hands full with these other interests. Don't you have to have a serving machine to do that? I know I couldn't do it by hand.......anyway, thanks for the info on the string. I'll have it up and going tomorrow and I hope it does the job....I am concerned about the BH not being right on the Excel right now.....gotta get it right!

Oh BTW, I spent most of today hanging paintings in the new studeo and I've still got about 15 left over to hang in the house and in the back room of the studio, and I've got a bunch of blank canvases ready to start painting on.....I will post some photos of the studio when I get it completed....thanks again Viper1, you are the man!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

Come on, you know you're going to do it sooner or later...   

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Every archer should at least own a serving tool, a really good one is <$20. From there it isn't much of a leap to strings.

-Grant


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

When you can buy a good string for less than $20.00 for a trad bow, I don't think I'll waste time on making my own. Not like the compound string and cable thing......which costs can be over $100.00.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave - 

Making a string can cost you less that $1 and about 1/2 hour of your time. 
Grant is right, a serving tool should be in your tackle box. Can't tell you how many times I've had to reserve other people's strings. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Dave -
> 
> Making a string can cost you less that $1 and about 1/2 hour of your time.
> Grant is right, a serving tool should be in your tackle box. Can't tell you how many times I've had to reserve other people's strings.
> ...


Dag-gummit Viper1 you got me to wanting a serving tool. Can I get one at LAS or 3Rivers?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just get one from LAS the next time you order stuff. I'd recommend the Spigarelli one, it just does everything better than all the others under $20. Don't bother going cheap with the Cartel, it is a pain to set-up and won't hold tension.

-Grant


----------

